# Trying to find Fable. 15.2hh bay arab x mare.



## Umbongo (2 November 2012)

I once had a mare on loan who I would like to find out where she is now.
She is 15.2 bright bay arab x (supposedly new forest!) mare called Fable. Her passport name is Roselyn Fable.

I loaned her from a lovely lady in Galhampton in Somerset for a few months, having known and looked after the mare for a few years when she was in a riding school. She was then sold to a lady and her 10 year old daughter and stabled at a yard in Monkton Deverill, Warminster.

They had her for a year and in that time I rode her for her new owners once or twice a week. They then gave her away free to good home as she wasn't really the right horse for them. I have no idea where she went!

I was offered her twice but unfortunately I was either at uni or unemployed. She was my horse of a lifetime and we got on so well. I think she may be around 19 years old now. I would love to know how she is if anyone knows?


----------



## Mrs Claus (2 November 2012)

sorry i can't help but good luck if you hear some good news if she can be found


----------

